# Look Out Amberly Here I Come



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

Howdy all well I finally found out where myself and my husband are getting posted to and were heading to amberly. Im happy where going but :cry: that i'll be leaving my mum behind. But when defence say jump we say how high.... So any info about herping and reptile place's and pet shops etc etc would be great if anyone can help out... Yommy look out more darwinites heading your way


----------



## nvenm8 (Jul 11, 2007)

Look out APL, you will freeze your cloaca of first winter :lol: it was 0 deg last night :lol:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

Ouch that cold ahhh I wanna stay in darwin lol


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 11, 2007)

there are a few shops in ipswich its self but not towards amberly that i know of, there is just reptiles( www.justreptiles.com.au ) john and sharon are very helpful there are a few places to go herping, along the upper reaches of the brisbane river is good but watch out for the bull sharks if your goin in the river


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

hmmm i dont like bull sharks :|


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 11, 2007)

they are good fun when fishing though, you dont have to worry they are only small though say up to a metre


----------



## Elfir (Jul 11, 2007)

they dont eat much


----------



## yommy (Jul 11, 2007)

no...............

bloody Army


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 11, 2007)

where will you be living do you know???


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

its all good dont know if we will go fishing as much as we do here in darwin


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

id say around the base in amberly yamanto i think thats right


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

lol not army yom hubby got transfer over to raaf from army.. So yoms wat is it like with water restrictions and what are the dha houses like and what do we have to look forward too while being over there?


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 11, 2007)

yay i think its time for an ipswich and surrounding areas social, anyone interested???
(sorry to steal your thread , concider it a welcoming party LOL)


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

lol wont be until late sept is when we should be there but sounds good


----------



## yommy (Jul 11, 2007)

DHA- (Don't Help Anybody)
They would be as good as in the NT though more choices of house.
We had built our own home before we went to katherine and moved back into it when we got back so we didn't have to deal with those clowns. The outer ippy areas are good, but we're out near springfield so away from the rif raf.

Drive from darwin and take the herp in the car with you, the allowances are excellent. You could cover an expensive pair out whatever and have some left over.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok water wise is it true that you can only have 2min showers??? Got told by a mate today who has just come back from QLD and he said he could have only 2min showers...So would it be better to drive from here to there? How long would it take and did you drive?


----------



## Dodie (Jul 11, 2007)

Haha sounds like your mate is fibbing, altough the council are supposedly coming down on houses that use more than 160litres a day, most SEQlders got a 4minture shower timer in the mail, altough not very accurate. You cant water your garden or car either, not even with buckets anymore.

Yamanto is a much nicer place than Amberly, try for a place out there. 
As a rule of thumb, Ipswich is always around 2degrees colder in winter/warmer in summer than Brisbane then add another 2 for Amberly..


----------



## yommy (Jul 11, 2007)

level 5 - 4min showers something like 140ltr per person per day. 
Your going to get a shock after being in the NT with the best water cement paths in aus


----------



## yommy (Jul 11, 2007)

to quick for me dodie


----------



## pavlova (Jul 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that you will be moving down here. It will be great to finally meet you. Yeah water restrictions are pretty tight, but its something you get used to. There aren't to many good pet shops etc out that way as said but Just reptiles is helpful. 
Good luck with the move 

PAV


----------



## freddy (Jul 11, 2007)

i used to go camping with cadets out at Amberly...only thing i know is theres heapsssssss of scorps...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Simone & family
Welcome to good old SE Qld, it's not all that bad
I am in kicking distance from Amberley - out near Lake Moogerah _ where the big jets used to practice "bombing" when there was water in the Lake
Give me a shout when you arrive and I can lead you astray  
oops ... I meant help you settle in ... like cheap rats & stuff
Sandee


----------



## stringbean (Jul 11, 2007)

out where i am we are only on level 2 water restrictions (different water supply to brissy) but it would probably be at least 1.5 hours to get to amberly during the week. i've been out there a few times and being from up north the heat shouldnt be a problem, but u might have to invest in some jumpers, it gets very cold out that way in winter.


----------



## yommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Simone you have really nice outer area's as well, 30min from base, (same distance as parmo to darwin CBD) Springfield lakes area and forest lake all have DHA homes available, ippy isn't just the only options. You soon see on 'house find' what's available. Good luck, and pack a jumper


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jul 11, 2007)

Pack a jumper and a few extra layers :lol:

Theres some good herping in the mount Nebo area (the road goes right through to brisbane city from near the wivenhoe dam) and around the dam. We have found bandy bandys, red bellies, tree snakes, etc and a pink tongued skink there.

And yes.. 4 min showers :shock: but you will get used to it. My house waters the gardens with grey water, and we also have 2 water tanks which we use to do laundry n stuff. You might want to look for a house that has a tank because they can be mighty useful.

-Penny


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank's guys Im not looking forward to the move cause ive been in darwin most of my life... So the move is going to be hard on me... Ill miss my mum more then anything else... I have plenty of warm weather gear so all is gooood.  Lol bredlislave sounds fun to me


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 12, 2007)

So is there anything else I need to know?? OOh ok what about the permits and all that stuff anyone got a website for that so I can see wat I have to do when I move?


----------



## Mayo (Jul 12, 2007)

You traiter you(only kidding) escaping the army to join the civi's in uniform. And just think you will only be a stones throw from where you could have been posted at Oakey. Not a bad base Amberly the mess is really good. Have to catch up when you get down here.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup hubby has had enough of the army it was shattin him big time we heard better things about the raaf so he transfered.. Hubby was also thinking of driving like yommy said so we been looking into that...It is a big buzz to me still cant get over the fact im leaving darwin....


----------



## pavlova (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publications?id=1389

I think this is the website link, hope thats what you are after.
Pav


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank's pav....I'm a bit on the  it still hasnt quite hit me yet that im goin *sigh*


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 12, 2007)

my old man runs the Q-store at amberley.


----------



## Dodie (Jul 12, 2007)

If your going to drive are you going to hit most of the east coast? provided you havent been to most of it..

Forest lake is a nice area, I found Springfield lakes to be too close together, and the houses just all look like concrete molds, their nice, as long as you dont mind hearing your neighbour going to the toilet  If there are any dha homes in an estate called Paradise Heights, I strongley recommend you check them out - its about a 5-10minture drive from Yamanto but has more acerage homes..

One more thing you should know, its spelt Amberley  you even had me typing it wrong in an earlier post, it doesn't matter though..


----------



## reece89 (Jul 12, 2007)

im like 10 minutes from amberley


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 12, 2007)

lol my bad dodie it still hasnt quite hit me yet at the fact that im leaving darwin after 23 yrs of living there you know plus it will be hard due to the fact i love my mum and all but leaving her behind is heart breaking and she isnt happy with me at the moment cause of when I told her she got upset and cried she dont wanna talk to me for a while she said not til she gets over it but so far she hasnt even consider how i must be feeling about the move *sigh* such is life i suppose.... So paradise heights huh well ill keep my eye out for that area.. Thank's guy's


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 18, 2007)

God could the wait of not knowing when exactly when we are to leave darwin drag on anymore then it already has........:|


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 18, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> yay i think its time for an ipswich and surrounding areas social, anyone interested???
> (sorry to steal your thread , concider it a welcoming party LOL)


 

sound sliek an awesome idea to me as i have jstu moved to ippy as well, i did live out at amberly back when i was a kid though haha i guess its not to bad um yeha i reckon jsut reptiles is the best shop. though there are heaps in brisy to.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 9, 2007)

Well dates have been finalised we are leaving darwin on the 15th of sept and should be arriving in amberley on the 24th or 25th of sept.... Look out for pic's of the trip after we settle... So watch out here I come hehe


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 17, 2007)

well it's getting closer to the date that we leave darwin and head to qld....*SIGH* after 23yrs of darwin im finally leaving.......:|


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 17, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> well it's getting closer to the date that we leave darwin and head to qld....*SIGH* after 23yrs of darwin im finally leaving.......:|


:shock:23 years in one place. They Army must be very kind to their soldiers. The most moves I ever made when I was in the Navy was 11 moves in 6 years. I was told one morning I was being posted interstate that afternoon :shock: I thought they were joking when they told me I was on 24 hours notice...

I hope you like it in Amberly


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 17, 2007)

Well Ive been in darwin from the time me and my mum moved here and that was in 1984 then when iold enough and ready enough i joined the army I did all my time, the whole time here in darwin. My husband has done 7yr's in the army and still they havent asked him to do his corpral course... Long story on why he's changing over, that I wont get into over the net... He has done a service transfer to the RAAF.... Anywhooooo I'm sure i'll adjust to the change....:|


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

Well we have our house in a new suburb called brassall so i guess its full steam ahead :|


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 23, 2007)

Brassall - who told you it was new, it's not bad at Brassall, but I've never considered it new

Safe trip and good luck


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 23, 2007)

there is heaps of new developments going on in brassal


----------



## Dodie (Aug 23, 2007)

There are some really nice places out at Brassall, two of my friends just moved into different places out there and even though these aren't new houses they are great.

There are a fair few new developments out there now


----------



## yommy (Aug 23, 2007)

don't come to springfield it's just to nice, the lakes have ducks and stuff, water dragons and turtles and you can sail model boats on it too, jealous people from forest lake always want to bag it out 
We can't help it if springfield learnt from forest lake rabbit wanrins setup  
All the surrounding areas of ipswich are nice. If your into your NT humptydoo setup try Rosewood and it's surrounding areas. Just remember it'll be nothing like the NT


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

New suburb to me it is since Ive not lived in qld b4 so yea its a new suburb..... and we have no choice brassall it is we already have the house we move in it on the 25th of sept and to me humpty doo is full of ferals so no thanks LOL i'll stick with what ive got


----------



## reece89 (Aug 23, 2007)

i live in brassall lol......its alrite the people are nice in brassall.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

whats it like reece? Shop's and all that type of stuff?


----------



## Dodie (Aug 23, 2007)

The main shops in Brassall aren't too big, enough to get you all of your basics etc but you do have quite a few shops spread out around, but your only a 5-10minute drive to the new "riverlink" complex which is fairly big in North Ipswich

Your new local is called The MiHi


----------



## JasonL (Aug 23, 2007)

My brother was in the RAAFfor 20 years, and finished up at Amberly, I went to visit once, was hot and dusty, but he likes it as he's out of the RAAF and still chooses to live there. Now when I go up to see him, we stay at the Sunshine Coast and make him drive across.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes dodie Ive heard about the MiHi and also about the super a-mart looks like im going to have alot of fun  employment whats it like plenty of it? My hubby has done a service transfer from the army to the raaf so who knows might be a good change from darwin...


----------



## reece89 (Aug 23, 2007)

just got your basics woolworths IGA and takeaway and stuff in brassall, but we have got a new big shopping centre,called riverlink like 5 mins from brassall,and just reptiles is proberly the best petshop around (for reptiles).so its not to bad here and brassall i think has more old people than anything so its pretty quite.


----------



## reece89 (Aug 23, 2007)

dodie beat me to it lol.......


----------



## Dodie (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah you should always be able to find a job, but then again it all depends on what you are after.. try to avoid getting a job where you have to travel on the Ipswich motorway, it is HORRIBLE!


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 23, 2007)

just catch the train...


----------



## Dodie (Aug 23, 2007)

There's no shortage of pet stores around Ippy, I actually haven't stepped foot in many of them but there is alot.

Just reptiles is a excellent little store in North Booval, went there a couple of weeks ago for the first time. John is great to deal with. 

Oh if your a fan of ice-coffee you must try a Jacaranda Iced Coffee! pretty much a little Ipswich favourite


----------



## Dodie (Aug 23, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> just catch the train...


 
You could do that but it takes 50 mintues to get to the city by train (providing you go that far) and you would have to travel to atleast Ipswich for the closest station, quite alot of travel imo, all depends on what type of job you want and what is available...


----------



## reece89 (Aug 23, 2007)

and if you need a place to relax go to kholo botanical gardens its got a nice long little waterfall,the grass is green as there and best of all its filled with wildlife theres always king parrots,turtles,green tree snakes, frogs loads of water dragons (big ones too),and best off all theres always the odd coastal slithering around, i love it there maybe we should have a aps get together there.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes im a pauls iced coffee fan but home made iced coffees go very well with me as im a bit of the caffine freak heh ... Well I would love to start of a career with animals instead of retail but if anyone is willing to hire a 29yo then all is well with me


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea that sounds great a get together so I could meet the people around me and what not


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 23, 2007)

i am sure someone would be willing to hire you givin your experience with snakes...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 23, 2007)

well I have a few of them and have had experience with snakes since i was 16 so Yea I guess if I put my resume around when I get there I wont know til I do it huh  Im not saying im a professional as all snake's have thier own personality's but I know what I need to know and hopefully learn more as I go


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah rissons have a good selection of both reptile and the usual stuff you get at pet shops too


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 24, 2007)

Well I will just have to wait until I get there to check the place's out  Thank's guy's for the info


----------



## Mayo (Aug 24, 2007)

Just over a month left to go


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 24, 2007)

nah matey we leave here on the 14th of sept we have to be there by the 23rd lol so we got 2 weeks to go :|


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 24, 2007)

oh well this ipswich meet up should be fun want any help oganising??


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 24, 2007)

oooh fun no one does herp meet ups here in darwin ppl are so lame here lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 24, 2007)

Simone, I never realised you left the Army. Did you find leaving stressful? Good luck with your move


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 25, 2007)

Nah I couldnt wait to get out there was way to much drama when I left and there is way too much drama in there now. Let's just say if you wanna become a firefighter in the army you wont be fighting any fires well in darwin anyway HAHAHA.... Long story can't really get into over the interent cause who know's who's lurking around lol.. And thank's im gonna need all the luck with moving...


----------

